# Question about orient accuracy



## Tictac98 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi everyone ,

I am new to this group ..

I bought my first automatic watch the other week..its Orient Ray II ..FA02005D , it has movement called F6922

In a week the watch gained a min..I did not measure so accurately but it gained 10sec/day.

is this unusual ?

Or I am thinking I might have done something wrong when I set the time after I received the watch..

Thanks


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Tictac98 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I am new to this group ..
> 
> ...


I believe the specification for Orient is -15 to +25 seconds a day, so +10s/day is well within range. However you may find that it improves within another week or two of use, as they sometimes do 'settle in'.

I have several Orient watches and nearly all are within 5 seconds a day, but the worst being about +12s/day. My Ray II is currently within about 2 seconds a day.


----------



## ctgmi (Feb 26, 2015)

I found on my first Orient (recent purchase), the first few day's the watch ran fast but settled in to a pretty constant variance. Take a look at the post that I graphed the first two weeks of wrist time.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/mako-usa-cal-46943-accuracy-2994370.html


----------



## Tictac98 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the informAtions..

I'll keep checking the accuracy for next few weeks , but it looks like it gaines min 5 or 6 sec everyday so far


----------



## GNNS (Feb 3, 2015)

Place it at the following position overnight or when you do not wear it,and see if it loses a few seconds


----------



## Tictac98 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok thanks..I was sleeping with it actually  I really loved it 

I'll leave like the way you said.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

An in depth discussion of Orient accuracy spanning several years can be seen HERE


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

If you're only gaining 5 or 6 seconds a day you can go troll the high end watch threads and laugh at the folks screaming about the fact that they have to spend hundreds of dollars keeping their $8k+ certified chronometer regulated and even then it has trouble with COSC standards.

At 6 seconds a day it's good enough for celestial navigation so I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

My blue Mako is +2 seconds. :-d


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

RNHC said:


> My blue Mako is +2 seconds. :-d


My Star Seeker is +2 seconds every three weeks. Love that thing.


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Tictac98 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I am new to this group ..
> 
> ...


+10s per day is perfectly normal for a mechanical movement at this price level. You may get lucky and get one that runs better than this or you may get unlucky and have one at +25 that is still within spec. If accuracy is really important to you quartz is the way to go.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Chiming in on an old thread, I have several Orients that are significantly more accurate than that. That said, I think the more automatic watches you own, the more satisfied you will be with +10 sec/day.


----------

